# Show Your Rigs



## BanksideBandit

I've seen some ppl already showed off some of their new stuff but I'll start the show your rigs thread. Season is starting to kick off it looks like a nice forecast ahead. 








From left to right, Shimano TR100-G on a Nite Stick Lipstick rod, Ambassaduer 6000 on 6' Study Stick, Caimen reel on Quantum Alliance Musky rod, Abu Garcia Record 6500 on a Nite Stick Pro, Abu Garcia 6500 Rocket on a Quantum Big Cat rod, and lastly a Ambassadeur 6500 Tournament Grade Series on a 5' Sturdy Stick. 








I switch up my rods and reels a lot depending on where I'm fishing and what I'm targeting. Some people like matching sets, but I'm more of a random combo type. I'll pick up new rods and reels seperately and get a lot from trades or bets with my buddies. 

Let's see what everyone else is workin' with this season!


----------



## catman1991

okuma cl300 on a 7ft ugly stik
abu garcia 6600bcx on an 8ft nite stick
abu garcia 6500c3 on an 8ft nite stick
shakespeare alpha on a 7ft ugly stik
okuma abf50 baitfeeder on an 8ft cabelas king kat

also have a 9ft casting king kat with no reel on it yet.

this year will also be using offshore angler tight line hi-vis yellow 20lb,
except the okuma that will get 30 or 40lb.


----------



## fishdealer04

These are my rigs I use for blues and flatheads on the Ohio River:


















2 St. Croix Muskie Rods paired with Abu Garcia 7000's
6 St. Croix Classic Cats paired with Abu Garcia 7000's, and Top Point Reels from Catfish Gear USA and a 6500 on my hand rod
4 Custom Rods from Catfish Gear USA with Abu Garcia 7000's

For channel cats in small rivers and lakes:


















Bass Pro Shops Graphite Series Rods with Abu Garcia 6500's


----------



## BanksideBandit

Nice lookin' rigs guys!


----------



## katfish

Maybe not my favorite flathead rig but an example of 
what a little 6500 can do.










The Abu 7000 is a more appropriate size.










Penn levelwinds and Shimano TRs and Charter specials
fit my style of flathead fishing best.


----------



## Guest

holy cow........


----------



## rustyfish

Wow that PIG in the bottom pic couldn't have been too hard to catch cause it looks like that thing ate everything in sight,  Nice fish and I cant think of any better way to display a combo.


----------



## ducky152000

rustyfish said:


> Wow that PIG in the bottom pic couldn't have been too hard to catch cause it looks like that thing ate everything in sight,  Nice fish and I cant think of any better way to display a combo.


That is what a pre spawn female flathead looks like!


----------



## katfish

Rusty

I understand that everyone catches flathead like that.
The point I was making was that my rigs look better 
to me with a catfish beside them


----------



## rustyfish

I assume my post was misleading.

I was saying wow that sure is a fat female and I like the reels being pictured with the nice cats. Just trying to make a joke about it, guess it didn't translate to text well.


----------



## SeanStone

I agree with russ, that prespawn female is huge. Might have as much girth as it does length. One day I'll figure those elusive creatures out. lol

Here are my rigs. 










Left to right on the bottom....

abu garcia 6000 on a 9' M shakesphere ugly stick tiger
abu garcia 6000 on a 7' MH berkely reflex
abu garcia 6500 on a 7' MH shakesphere uglystik catfish series rod
abu garcia 6500 on a 7' MH shakesphere uglystik catfish series rod
abu garcia Kalex 60 on a 8' MH shakesphere uglystik catfish series rod
abu garcia 7000ihsn on a 8' MH st. croix premier musky rod
abu garcia 7000ihsn on a 8' MH st. croix premier musky rod
abu garcia 7000i on a 9' MH Catmaxx rod
abu garcia 7000i on a 7'9" MH Catfight Rod 
abu garcia 7000ic3 on a 7'10" MH Quantum Big Cat rod
abu garcia 7000ics on a 7'10" MH Quantum Big Cat rod

The rest of the rods are just bait fishing rods.I'd like to say these are all the rods I have, but thats not the case. I have expandes since this picture was taken. Its an addiction.


----------



## Boostedawdfun

What's an all around decent casting reel with a clicker for not a lot of money. Looking to buy one today possibly.


----------



## catman1991

im assuming youre looking for something under $100. i have a couple of the abu garcia bcx 6600's, people talk bad about them but take care of it and they will last you. about $60 at walmart.

another option would be the bass pro shops mega cast reel. these run around $35 i think, and will get the job done.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Good looking rod and reels guys. There's a TON of info that folks starting out can learn by reading Robby's post. My hats off to Brian! You my friend are the man! I'd be embarrassed to show off how little I have now, however those 6500s and 7000s that are spooled w/ Musky braid could very easily be refilled w/ 25-30 # Vicious mono if/when I decide to go back after the real kings of the rivers/lakes!


----------

